# Tank Timeline



## shadowazure (May 2, 2013)

Welcome this is my tank timeline. I would have posted this in the Planted Tank Show and Tell but it is quite picture heavy. 
I don't know If you could class this as a NPT tank because I didn't dirt it.
I plan on tearing it down and putting the fish into a 14g and then making this a Red Cherry Shrimp tank with a Betta.

*First setup, around late April I think:*








*5/18/2013.* *This is when I first planted it the plants are Anubias Barteri and Fontalis Antipyretica/Willow Moss. 
I don't know if It really is Anubias Barteri but it seems to appear like it:*








*6/14/2013. This is when I got 5 stems of Hygophila Difformis/Water Wisteria. I also upgraded to in-between this time. 
I am battling Brown Algae at the moment, this 
is the reason I have brought the Wisteria to help block out the light and out compete the algae. 
It is also a great hiding spot for my Betta:*

The plants, you should be able to decipher them:





























The Fish. I have 3 Corydora Aeneus and one betta, he loves to attack his new plants and frolic through the leaves:






















And finally the tank it's self:








*I hope you like my Tank please comment on what you think I should do and I will take all answers into account.*


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice tank! I love the pineapple hut, haha! What will your bigger tank be like?


----------



## shadowazure (May 2, 2013)

This is the hardscape so far for my bigger tank:







I have more of those rocks I just can't be bothered to take wood out of the bucket it is soaking in. I will try and hide the coconut cave with my current Anubias. I plan on planted some Dwarf Hygrophila, Windelov Java Fern, Green Crypt Wendtii and Dwarf Sag or Micro Sword carpet. Will be root tabbed and no Co2 maybe diy if I can be bothered.


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Is that a penn plax pineapple? If the inside part of the leaves is not hollow, id remove it asap as their older models contain metal that is toxic to fish.

Love the landscape for your second tank!


----------



## shadowazure (May 2, 2013)

It doesn't feel hollow I don't know if it is a penn plax, I got it about mid April.



cheylillymama said:


> Is that a penn plax pineapple? If the inside part of the leaves is not hollow, id remove it asap as their older models contain metal that is toxic to fish.
> 
> Love the landscape for your second tank!


----------

